# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil/risico's,het condoom/veiligheid?

## Fleurtje

De pil !

Ik zou moeten beginnen met de pil maar ik lees zoveel negatieve ervaringen van vrouwen erover.
Ze hebben bloedklonter gehad en sommigen zijn eraan gestorven.
Is de pil echt zo slecht ? Ik heb er enorme schrik van . Wat zijn jullie ervaringen ?

Het condoom!

Het mannencondoom , bied dit genoeg bescherming ?
Scheurt het gemakkelijk of niet ?
Kan je het condoom gemakkelijk gebruiken als enige bescherming zonder zwanger te worden ?
Of gebruik je best nog iets anders erbij als vrouw ??

Zoja , wat dan , behalve de pil dan .

Fleurtje

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Fleurtje,

Ik snap je twijfel over de pil heel goed.
Misschien dat je er verstandig aan doet om je angst/twijfel eens te overleggen met je huisarts. Hij kan je wijzen op de voor en nadelen van de pil. Ikzelf heb elf jaar lang onafgebroken de pil geslikt.
Op advies van de specialist in het ziekenhuis ben ik vorig jaar ermee gestopt. De arts vond elf jaar lang onafgebroken de pil slikken wel heel erg lang. In eerse instantie was ik het totaal niet eens met hem, want er zijn genoeg vrouwen die de pil waarschijnlijk veel langer slikken. Maar het is natuurlijk wel zo dat hoelanger je de pil slikt, hoe groter de risico's worden. Ikzelf zou niet meer aan de pil willen. Ik kies gewoon voor condooms. 
Opzich vind ik dat de condoom wel voldoende bescherming bied ten opzichte van een zwangerschap, (en een soa) alleen moet je uitkijken dat ie niet scheurt. Maar als je er voorzichtig mee omgaat dan scheurt hij heus niet zo gauw.
Misschien is een spiraaltje een optie. Ik zou je niet echt kunnen zeggen wat je wel of niet moet doen. Ik hoop dat je nog meer reacties op je vraag krijgt en dat je voor je eigen een besluit kan nemen wat je wel en niet wil.
Ik wens je veel succes!

liefs
Déylanna.

----------


## Justify

De pil is in de loop der jaren veel lichter geworden. Natuurlijk zitten er nog altijd risico's aan verbonden, maar over het algemeen hoef je je er niet 24/7 druk om te maken. Het heeft ook genoeg voordelen.

----------

